# Settlers of Catan custom pieces



## Seonaid (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure where this should go, but I'm looking for something I bought at Origins 2000. I don't remember who was selling them. I'm pretty sure it was a vendor, but there were several sets of Catan pieces in various non-standard colors (purple is my favorite). Does anyone know where I can find them? I've tried Etsy and eBay with no luck. Thanks in advance!

If this needs to be moved, feel free.


----------

